# IIS7: W3SVC and WAS services



## DrewGBowman (Jun 23, 2004)

Hello,

I am trying to get IIS7 setup and running on my computer but I am having problems with the W3SVC (World Wide Web Publishing Service) and WAS (Windows Process Activation Service) services.

I had IIS7 working perfectly fine until I reformatted my computer. I tried to reinstall IIS7 and it gives me the message "All of the features could not be installed". I am able to open IIS7 after this however and the inetpub folder exists on the root. When I try to start the website it states that W3SVC and WAS have to be running to start the website.

After I went to the services, I could not start these services. I also noticed that there was a service that could run when W3SVC failed which was "C:\Windows\System32\iisreset.exe". I ran this, however it gave me an error message as well.

Any help would be much appreciated,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrewGBowman (Jun 23, 2004)

Bump!


----------

